
Ordering the vegetarian meal? There’s more animal blood on your hands - HNestUnCulte
http://theconversation.com/ordering-the-vegetarian-meal-theres-more-animal-blood-on-your-hands-4659
======
ksaj
The part about mice being sentient because they "sing" increasingly complex
songs as they get older, suggests the writer has never seen a bird.

------
yhoneycomb
I find this really hard to believe

